# Non barking collar



## John and Jo (Jul 15, 2006)

I have posted before about our barking 9 month old neutered little boy.

He barks in the car now, where he didn't before. He barks at all moving objects, including neighbors and visitors to our home.

A trainer has suggested a anti barking collar.

Any one ever use one and if so, what brand?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I don't use the collar but I do use the squirt bottle method and that works really well for us. Scooby is a very vocal 3 year old and loves to yell at visitors and passers by in the car too. Now if he sees me get that squirt bottle he stops immediately. We have one in the house and one in the car. Once he stops his noise I praise him well and it doesn't take long for the message to get to him that his barking is not going to be tolerated.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you are not taking about a shocking one. And if you are shame on you. There are other ways to go about stopping barking. A little squirt gun works wonders.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I have posted before about our barking 9 month old neutered little boy.
> 
> He barks in the car now, where he didn't before. He barks at all moving objects, including neighbors and visitors to our home.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't use a shock collar as I heard it is very painful to the dog.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

aren't there anti bark collars that release citronella? You can't assume they ment a shock collar. 

John and Jo, there are people here who have had great success with a squirt bottle and I think someone uses a supersoaker squirt gun for distance. Maltese are too small and sensitive for shock collars, and I don't really know if citronella/releasing ones really work. There was a thread about those high pitch sound machines that only dogs can hear, but those seem bogas. You could also try to distract them with shaking a can of coins and rewarding them when they are quiet.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! I've used this method on larger dogs. It really can hurt them. They recieve a shock when they bark. Its like touching a electric fence. It's stronger than an electric shock from carpet. I tried it once on a small dog and wouldn't do it again. Small dogs are too sensative for this type of device.
My dogs have been driving me crazy the last few days with barking at anything that moves. So, I know where you are coming from. Keep after him and let him know its not acceptable to bark all the time. Sometimes you have to get right into their faces and yell NO. 
He is trying to be alpha dog and you are confusing him. If you aren't he will try to be. Someone has to be the leader.


----------



## ehackerm (Sep 28, 2006)

Let me just tell you. My dog loves to bark at everything. A person, the tv, a toy, his bowl of water etc. I've tried every kind of trick to get him to stop. People have said drop a can of pennies, spray him with water, use a machine that emits a sound, then use a collar that emits a sound and nothing worked. i just moved into a apartment where my dog cannot bark and i have to leave him home for a few hours while im at work. I ended up buying a Innotek No Bark Collar and let me tell you its worked wonders!! My dog rarely gets shocked and he does get upset but he learns that when he wears the collar he can not bark. It has absolutely worked wonders and i really did not want to resort to the collar. Any advice i can give is to make sure you take off the collar when your home and he's not going to bark because they suggest you don't keep it on longer then 12 hours.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Let me just tell you. My dog loves to bark at everything. A person, the tv, a toy, his bowl of water etc. I've tried every kind of trick to get him to stop. People have said drop a can of pennies, spray him with water, use a machine that emits a sound, then use a collar that emits a sound and nothing worked. i just moved into a apartment where my dog cannot bark and i have to leave him home for a few hours while im at work. I ended up buying a Innotek No Bark Collar and let me tell you its worked wonders!! My dog rarely gets shocked and he does get upset but he learns that when he wears the collar he can not bark. It has absolutely worked wonders and i really did not want to resort to the collar. Any advice i can give is to make sure you take off the collar when your home and he's not going to bark because they suggest you don't keep it on longer then 12 hours.[/B]


Oh my God - listen, would you wear it??? Whatever you tried, I'm sure you didn't give it enough of a try. Resorting to a shock collar is cruel to say the very least. Shame on you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Let me just tell you. My dog loves to bark at everything. A person, the tv, a toy, his bowl of water etc. I've tried every kind of trick to get him to stop. People have said drop a can of pennies, spray him with water, use a machine that emits a sound, then use a collar that emits a sound and nothing worked. i just moved into a apartment where my dog cannot bark and i have to leave him home for a few hours while im at work. I ended up buying a Innotek No Bark Collar and let me tell you its worked wonders!! My dog rarely gets shocked and he does get upset but he learns that when he wears the collar he can not bark. It has absolutely worked wonders and i really did not want to resort to the collar. Any advice i can give is to make sure you take off the collar when your home and he's not going to bark because they suggest you don't keep it on longer then 12 hours.[/B]


I think shocking, even just once is too much and inappropriate. I agree, SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## ehackerm (Sep 28, 2006)

you know i thought the same thing but it was between doing that and giving my dog away and i think he would have been more devastated if he ended up in the pound. As for your comment about not trying hard/ long enough....I tried each thing for a good two months. I took him to trainers as well. They obviously make these products for a reason because other methods fail. My dog is still a happy dog and loves life and has not been negatively affected by this method.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Bruno is DEFINITELY a barker! Though he doesn't look it, he acts like a Bruno! I have a few things I try one Bruno... I tried the squirt bottle and it has worked. When he sees it in my hand he just stares and stops. When I squirt it (a few feet away) he tries to catch the squirts... too cute. Bruno goes CRAZY when someone comes in the house even when it's my parents who he is very used to. I have him sit and calm down before he can go downstairs and greet them hello. This sometimes works. Now when I take him on walks, he is getting much better thanks to me watching Dog Whisperer







. The trick is distracting him before he sees your neighbors... i just give him a "shh" and a little tug on the leash so he can look straight. It worked! 
Bruno barks in the car and I have no idea how to stop it. I'm thinking it's just cause he is still an 8 month old puppy and is getting used to what the outside world looks like. Afterall, he spends most of his time indoors. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Just to throw my 2 cents in - my boyfriend's mother uses a no shock collar specifically made for 'little dogs' on her Pom mix. Once it started whimpering and shaking with it on after it had been barking (because the door was left open... probably a warning to us kinda bark) so I put it on myself. 


It hurt unbelievably. And this was made for a 5-10 lb dog.


It is not a suitable method for anyone to use if they love their pet. Sure you can use the 'that or give him away' excuse, but what you should be saying is 'listen, I want a method that takes little to no effort on my part. I'm not willing to try anything you suggest that will require ME to be as consistent as I'd like my dog to be."


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I can see why some people have told me they would never ask for advice here. I am sure they are looking for helpful suggestions without finger pointing....John and Jo, I do hope you will continue to post here, and not take this thread personally.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

my girl is a barker, and now she is making her little brother a barker.
i tried about everything... EVERYTHING ~ i take everyone's advice and it gets shot down
the water gun thing? lol she loves it she thinks its a treat! 
the pennies in the bottle a No... she thinks its a "KEEP GOING" cheer.
its been about 4 months since i have had this problem. so i kind of understand why you would resort to the collar, but i think *maybe you should opt to another trainer like a dog shrink or something behavorist or something like that.*
i did the petsmart training thing and let me tell you i got a certificate but it seems donbi forgot all about her trainning. my dogs are spoiled we go out on walks 4-6 times a day. and it gets embarassing sometimes because donbi barks her head off to anything, even when her leash broke off (luckily she didnt realize it and i grabed her in time). whats more embarrassing is now she got her little brother into barking.
i dont hit my babies or discipline them, or would think about putting a shock collar on them.
if it worked for you, then what can i say... congrats (sorry if i offend anyone)
but with me im spending another 700 dollars to get a personal shrink/trainer out to my house next week to get my girl to stop barking and biting. I really need this to work too... because I will be moving into a condo complex where she will be alone with her brother for 5 hours a day and the walls are thin







try to avoid the collar ~ and try to get a 2nd opinion on this dog trainning thing.
but good luck


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> you know i thought the same thing but it was between doing that and giving my dog away and i think he would have been more devastated if he ended up in the pound. As for your comment about not trying hard/ long enough....I tried each thing for a good two months. I took him to trainers as well. They obviously make these products for a reason because other methods fail. My dog is still a happy dog and loves life and has not been negatively affected by this method.[/B]


I stand by my first post.

John and Jo - let this be a lesson in what NOT to do. There are plenty of positive behavioral responses, most of which have already been posted. If all else fails, there is the citronella collar (mentioned) that I'm told has had very good results.

Please be a compassionate and responsible parent. Do NOT use a shock collar.


----------



## ehackerm (Sep 28, 2006)

i think this board takes itself a little too seriously. As for the no bark collar haters, im guessing you dont believe in a invisible fence either? Not like i'd leave my maltese outside but i do have a golden retriever that uses one. He learned on it and now never needs to wear the collar because he was taught not to leave the area. If you'd like to point fingers and say shame on you, thats fine. But you also werent the one who tried every possible type of method or hired 3 trainers who were highly qualified to do this. They said there is always that one dog that it doesnt work for. Well we tried for a whole entire year. and as for the whole dont use your "i'll give the dog away comment". I dont know if you even own a maltese, let alone have a maltese that is attached to you like mine. So if he were to be put in a shelter, he would become depressed and have a huge amount of seperation anxiety. He has learned he cant bark when the collar is on but is allowed to when the collar is off. What's done is done and shame on you for criticizing people who are expressing what they've done on here. You might as well go to a child abuser, wife beater and hit and run forum and post your thoughts on there too. If i knew people were going to get so offended with my response i woulda written an essay on the steps we tried to prevent barking before i finally did do the bark collar. Thats all i've got to say and thank you all for making me not want to come to this forum site again.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Just to throw my 2 cents in - my boyfriend's mother uses a no shock collar specifically made for 'little dogs' on her Pom mix. Once it started whimpering and shaking with it on after it had been barking (because the door was left open... probably a warning to us kinda bark) so I put it on myself.
> 
> 
> It hurt unbelievably. And this was made for a 5-10 lb dog.
> ...


After I read this post I felt like crying.







I feel very bad for any dog that is hurting and scared. 

There are definately better ways to train a dog than causing them pain.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> my girl is a barker, and now she is making her little brother a barker.
> i tried about everything... EVERYTHING ~ i take everyone's advice and it gets shot down
> the water gun thing? lol she loves it she thinks its a treat!
> the pennies in the bottle a No... she thinks its a "KEEP GOING" cheer.
> ...


 *Thank you for not hitting your babies! However, I think you may be confusing discipline with punshment, they ARE two DIFFERENT things. Every dog needs discipline, that is how they become great companions. An undisciplined dog is not a pleasure to be around at all.

Discipline is teaching your dog to respect your word. It is not harming or shaming or needing to be anything negitive. It is giving your dog the confidence to always trust your word and actions or reactions towards your dog. It's helping your dog be a wonderful part of your family and household. Undisciplined dogs FILL animal shelters.

Punshment is harmful and degrading... that is when you use a newspaper to "swat" your dog into submission. No thank you! There are a million other ways to train and discipline your dog.

Lack of it, discipline, is how you end up with an angelic child sitting behind you on an airplane banging her tray up and down then when asked not to, turns and says "F*@k U". Lack of discipline is how you have a dog that barks at everything. And I mean everything.

Discipline is not overnight, it is a long term, consistant learned behavior. 

I am so so sorry if this ended up sounding like a lecture, I do not mean for it to. I just have such an issue with lack of understanding on this point, being the techer I am. I see so many children come to school undisciplined and then the parents wants to know WHY their child isn't listening to them. OH BROTHER!

Dogs are like 2 year old children... or so much like them. They NEED discipline and consistancy always.

I would hope anyone worth $700.00 would tell you the same thing.

Please let me know how it works out, and again I am sorry I do not mean to sound demeaning or as if I am speaking down to you at all.

Love to your babies and YEAH for you not hitting them!









enJOY!
Melanie


*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

John and Jo have a point. They are not home when their dog is barking. So, there isn't any way to enforce the no bark. If the bark collar is working while they are gone then it is a success for them. They don't want to be out in the street with no roof over their head because their dog wouldn't stop barking. Some people will turn you in for anything. 
I once was on the verge of getting put out at a motel once because my dog wouldn't stop barking while I was gone. Didn't bark while I was there. What saved me was I caught a motel employee going around knocking on doors to get the dogs barking, confronted them and that was it.
They do make them to fit the size of your dog.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Just to throw my 2 cents in - my boyfriend's mother uses a no shock collar specifically made for 'little dogs' on her Pom mix. Once it started whimpering and shaking with it on after it had been barking (because the door was left open... probably a warning to us kinda bark) so I put it on myself.
> 
> 
> It hurt unbelievably. And this was made for a 5-10 lb dog.
> ...


BUH-BYE!!!


Ok and now to the orginal posters. Please do not use a shock collar. This guy is hurting his dogs by using this shock collar just so it won't bark. Breaks my heart.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> Hi! I've used this method on larger dogs. It really can hurt them. They recieve a shock when they bark. Its like touching a electric fence. It's stronger than an electric shock from carpet. I tried it once on a small dog and wouldn't do it again. Small dogs are too sensative for this type of device.
> My dogs have been driving me crazy the last few days with barking at anything that moves. So, I know where you are coming from. Keep after him and let him know its not acceptable to bark all the time. Sometimes you have to get right into their faces and yell NO.
> He is trying to be alpha dog and you are confusing him. If you aren't he will try to be. Someone has to be the leader.
> 
> ...


all dogs are too sensitive for a shock collar, big or small. i can't beleive anyone would even try this method...it's just so sick. i love my pets and can't even begin to understand why someone would use a collar like this, you know they are going to bark and know that when they do they will get hurt...sorry if that sounds harsh but i just don't get it at all, it's not something i would even think about trying.





> Let me just tell you. My dog loves to bark at everything. A person, the tv, a toy, his bowl of water etc. I've tried every kind of trick to get him to stop. People have said drop a can of pennies, spray him with water, use a machine that emits a sound, then use a collar that emits a sound and nothing worked. i just moved into a apartment where my dog cannot bark and i have to leave him home for a few hours while im at work. I ended up buying a Innotek No Bark Collar and let me tell you its worked wonders!! My dog rarely gets shocked and he does get upset but he learns that when he wears the collar he can not bark. It has absolutely worked wonders and i really did not want to resort to the collar. Any advice i can give is to make sure you take off the collar when your home and he's not going to bark because they suggest you don't keep it on longer then 12 hours.[/B]


let me just tell you that you are a pathetic excuse for a human being, do us all a favour and put the collar on yourself, or better yet, grab an electric fence, maybe it will shock some sense into that head of yours.

a dog is part of the family and deserves to be treated as such, would you put a shock collar on your children if they didn't stop crying? oh wait, someone like you probably would.

the people that invented this sickening device should be behind bars, it's cruelty no matter what way you look at it, funny, if you electrocuted your dog that would be cruelty yet people can get away with using one of these, do you dog a favour and find it a home where it's really loved, it's pretty obvious it's getting no love with you.

as for your reply about leaving, go ahead, we love dogs here and beleive they should be treated nicely, there's no room for people who think animal cruelty is okay on this forum.



felicity


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I will just add something. A friend of mine has a Malt/shizu and a Cavalier king charles. her Malt x was a really really bad barker, and they were at the point they were going to get kicked out of there rental house because the neighbours were complaining. Well she got a shock collar (K9) and everytime he barked it shocked him and he would YELP, it broke my heart. I said that it was cruel and she said no it doesn't hurt. Well me being me and will try anything once, strapped it around my neck and started barking (don't laugh) and I tell you it HURT. I then strapped it on my friend and made her bark, and it bought tears to her eyes. The collar was then thrown in the bin and they started looking for a new rental place.

I couldn't care what the reason, it is so very cruel to put that on a dog. I dare you to put it on, stand in your lounge and BARK and see how it feels. Video it for us all to see.

BEK

( maybe you should have tried the rolled newspaper method







)

Cruelty is cruetly, no matter how much you paid and what ever fancy name it has.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

geez


----------

